

Can't remember iPhone stock photo site submitted to HN (don't upvote) - karl_gluck

Does anyone remember the HNer that submitted this site a few months ago?<p>There were royalty-free high-res PSD templates of iPhones with blanked-out screens; some on wood picnic tables, outdoors with trees (lol, right?), indoors next to other Apple products, and people holding them in various ways.  One could use these to show their app&#x27;s screenshots &quot;in use&quot; on their site. I neglected to bookmark it, thinking I&#x27;d never have a use for them... whoops!<p>Thanks for your help.
======
zackboe
Are you perhaps thinking of Placeit?
[https://placeit.net/](https://placeit.net/)

~~~
karl_gluck
Hahah yes!!!! Thank you SO much. My only regret is that I have but 1 upvote to
give.

------
flavmartins
I upvoted just because I think the site is SO cool.

